# WinCC flexible - Sm@rt Service



## rambaldi0085

Hallo, habe nur eine kurze Frage:

Benötige ich für den Sm@rt Service
(möchte per Webbrowser die Visualisierung  beobachten)
einen Seperaten licence Key/ Freischaltung....
habe nur die für WinCC Flexible/ Runtime und bekomme immer die Meldung das kein passende Freischaltung vorhanden ist.
-----gehört Smart Service nicht zum normalen Umfang von WinCC flexible 2008 ??

Jörg


----------



## Woldo

Du musst für das Panel bzw. die PC-Runtime eine SmartService-Lizenz kaufen und auf das Panel bzw. den PC übertragen. 
Es gibt zwei verschiedene Lizenzen
- 6AV6618-7BB01-3AB0 für Panels (Liste 300€)
- 6AV6618-7BD01-3AB0 für Runtime (Liste 450€)

Gruß Woldo


----------



## dr.hareg

*Sm@rtAccess*

Hallo,

verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber rambaldi0085 sucht doch eine lösung für den zugriff über web (also mit einem pc und internet explorer), dafür würde er aber doch Sm@rtAccess und nicht Sm@rtService benötigen da Sm@rtService doch für die kommunikation zwischen 2 bediengeräten gedacht ist (hierfür bräuchte er ja dann auch 2 lizenzen 1x für das master panel und 1x für das remote panel), solange er aber einfach nur mit dem pc zugreifen möchte reicht meiner meinung nach Sm@rtAccess vollkommen aus (ist glaub ich auch billiger)

Grüße Gerhard


----------



## Woldo

dr.hareg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber rambaldi0085 sucht doch eine lösung für den zugriff über web (also mit einem pc und internet explorer), dafür würde er aber doch Sm@rtAccess und nicht Sm@rtService benötigen da Sm@rtService doch für die kommunikation zwischen 2 bediengeräten gedacht ist (hierfür bräuchte er ja dann auch 2 lizenzen 1x für das master panel und 1x für das remote panel), solange er aber einfach nur mit dem pc zugreifen möchte reicht meiner meinung nach Sm@rtAccess vollkommen aus (ist glaub ich auch billiger)
> 
> Grüße Gerhard


 
Mit SmartAccess hatte ich noch nichts zu tun und kenn ich mich auch nicht aus. 
Bei SmartService braucht rambaldi0085 nur eine SmartService-Lizenz für seine bestehende Runtime. Auf dem "fernen" PC muss die kostenlose Software SmartClient installiert werden (ist auf der WinCCflex-CD drauf). Der ferne PC wird über das Netzwerk/Internet mit der Runtime verbunden. Wenn am fernen PC SmartClient gestartet wird, sieht man 1:1 das Bild der Runtime und kann diese aus der Ferne bedienen. Am fernen PC braucht nichts projektiert werden. Smart Service ist im Prinzip nichts anderes wie der kostenlose VNC-Viewer.

Gruss Woldo


----------



## dr.hareg

Guten Morgen,

scheinbar haben wir beide recht, ich habe extra nochmal nachgeschaut, bei unserem Kunden läuft Sm@rtAccess für den VNC ähnlichen Zugriff allerdings hat Sm@rtService mehr Funktionen wie Emailversand oder eigene Html Seiten für den Service Techniker der auf das Panel zugreift. Ich habe leider den CA01 nicht installiert aber ich glaube er war etwas günstiger da keine Email und eigene Html Seiten möglich sind. Ich habe bei dem Projet einen Hacken bei Sm@rtServer starten und Sm@rtAccess Web Dienst (Soap). Es gab auch mal einen Beitrag das man einen VNC Server auf dem MP277 installieren kann (http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20624&highlight=vnc) vielleicht kannst du damit auch was anfangen.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende, Gerhard


----------



## IBFS

dr.hareg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber rambaldi0085 sucht doch eine lösung für den zugriff über web (also mit einem pc und internet explorer), dafür würde er aber doch Sm@rtAccess und nicht Sm@rtService benötigen da Sm@rtService doch für die kommunikation zwischen 2 bediengeräten gedacht ist (hierfür bräuchte er ja dann auch 2 lizenzen 1x für das master panel und 1x für das remote panel), solange er aber einfach nur mit dem pc zugreifen möchte reicht meiner meinung nach Sm@rtAccess vollkommen aus (ist glaub ich auch billiger)
> 
> Grüße Gerhard


 
Das ist leider KOMPLETT verkehrt.

Sm@rtService ist für den zugriff über WEB oder Intranet - das war gefragt

Sm@rtAccess ist für die Kommunikation innerhalb von Anlagen, damit man
von verschiedenen Plätzen auf nur EIN Projekt zugreifen muss und auch nur EINE Verbindung(sresouce) zur SPS verschendet. Die Lizenz wird NUR auf dem Servergerät installiert (1 Lizenz) die zugreifenden Panels sind 
dann sog. THIN CLIENTs ohne Projekt.





Woldo schrieb:


> Du musst für das Panel bzw. die PC-Runtime eine SmartService-Lizenz kaufen und auf das Panel bzw. den PC übertragen.
> - 6AV6618-7BB01-3AB0 *für Panels* (Liste 300€)


 
Bitte beachten,

es funktionieren nur Panels mit Ethernetanschluss:


Mobile Panel 177 PN, Mobile Panel 277, TP 177B PN/DP, OP 177B PN/DP, TP/OP 270, TP/OP 277, MP 177, MP 270B, MP 277, MP 370, MP 377

Gruß

Frank


----------



## eYe

Sorry aber ich Blicke immer noch nicht so ganz durch, zumal ims Siemens Forum das genaue Gegenteil behauptet wird...

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...S=REDIR&PageIndex=1&PostID=120504&Language=de

Was brauche ich nun wirklich, wenn ich von einem externen standard PC über Ethernet mir die Visualisierung meines MP377 im Internet Explorer anzeigen lassen will?
Smart Access oder doc Smart Service...?


PS: Wieviele PCs können maximal gleichzeitig über den IE auf das Panel zugreifen?
Kann man festlegen ob bedient werden darf, oder nicht?
Wird immer das gleiche Bild wie auf dem MP377 angezeigt?


----------



## dr.hareg

*traue mich ja fast nicht zu antworten *

wie in einem vorherigen post von mir bin ich immernoch der meinung das hier sm@rtaccess benötigt wird, wir haben es bei 2 kunden im einsatz, im schaltschrank hängt das panel (mp277/10") und über ethernet ist das ganze ans netzwerk gehängt, wenn der kunde nun im iexplorer die ip vom panel eingibt wird das panel "gespiegelt" bei ihm dargestellt, ähnlich einer ultravnc verbindung, man sieht exakt das panel mit allen vor- und nachteilen (wenn jemand das panel bedient sieht man es am pc und umgekehrt).

mfg gerhard

p.s. wieviele verbindungen gleichzeitig laufen können kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten


----------



## Ralle

Da fragt man sich doch gleich wieder einmal, warum die nicht eindeutige Namen für ihre Software nutzen können, so dass jeder sofort weiß, wozu das taugt. Deutsch darf es ruhig auch sein, aber na ja, ich bin wohl nicht von dieser Welt, wenn ich solche Wünsche habe.


----------



## PN/DP

Wie IBFS schon weiter oben schrieb, nur mit meinen Worten:
* Sm@rtService ist für den Zugriff von fern oder Fremdgerät auf ein Panel und versenden von eMails
* Sm@rtAccess ist für den Zugriff eines Panels auf ein anderes Panel, allgemein Kommunikation innerhalb der Anlage

Übrigens gibt es in der WinCCflex-Hilfe auch ein Kapitel "Optionen" wo die Anwendungsbereiche beschrieben sind.
(und auch ein extra Handbuch "Getting Started - Optionen")

Wer ganz sicher gehen will und es aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle schwarz auf weiß bestätigt haben will:
Macht eure Häkchen im WinCCflex-Projekt, laßt es übersetzen und schaut, was der Generator am Ende für eine Meldung ausgibt
"Erforderliche Lizenz: WinCC flexible /Sm@rt.... for Panel"

Manche Grund-Funktionen sind in beiden Optionen enthalten, dann kann man es sich aussuchen:
"Erforderliche Lizenz: Entweder WinCC flexible /Sm@rtAccess for Panel oder WinCC flexible /Sm@rtService for Panel"

Harald


----------



## Kai

Für die Anwendungsbereiche von WinCC flexible/SmartService und WinCC flexible/SmartAccess siehe auch die folgenden Dokumente:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...cc-flexible-smart-service/Seiten/Default.aspx

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...incc-flexible-smartaccess/Seiten/Default.aspx

Gruß Kai


----------



## PN/DP

eYe schrieb:


> Was brauche ich nun wirklich, wenn ich von einem externen standard PC über Ethernet mir die Visualisierung meines MP377 im Internet Explorer anzeigen lassen will?
> Smart Access oder doc Smart Service...?


Zitate aus dem Handbuch WinCC flexible Getting Started Optionen


> 3.1 Was ist Sm@rtAccess?
> Sm@rtAccess ermöglicht den ortsunabhängigen Zugriff auf Prozessdaten sowie
> die Realisierung kostengünstiger Client-Server-Lösungen im maschinennahen
> Bereich:
> 
> Sm@rtClient-Konzept
> *Fernbedienung oder Fernbeobachtung eines HMI-Systems von einem anderen
> HMI-System aus*.
> Kommunikation zwischen HMI-Systemen
> Lesender und schreibender Zugriff auf Variablen anderer HMI-Systeme über
> das „SIMATIC HMI HTTP Protokoll“.
> Anbindung von Panels an die MS-Office-Welt
> Lesender und schreibender Zugriff von MS-Excel auf Variablen anderer HMISysteme
> über das „Simple Object Access Protocol“ (SOAP).





> 4.1 Was ist Sm@rtService?
> Sm@rtService ermöglicht die Fernwartung von Bediengeräten zu Servicezwekken
> über das Internet:
> 
> Fernbedienung über Internet/Intranet
> *Fernbedienung eines HMI-Systems mit Hilfe des Internet Explorer*
> Zugriff auf Service- und Wartungsinformationen
> Bereitstellung von Standard-HTML-Seiten am HMI-System mit Service- und
> Wartungsinformationen sowie Diagnosefunktionen
> E-Mail-Unterstützung
> Versand von E-Mails auf Basis von Meldungen und Ereignissen





eYe schrieb:


> Kann man festlegen ob bedient werden darf, oder nicht?


Ja, kann man. Das macht aber im allgemeinen wenig Sinn. Wenn nicht bedient werden darf, dann kann noch nicht 
einmal auf ein anderes Bild gewechselt werden. Man kann nur zusehen, was der Bediener am Panel macht.
Man müßte dem vor-Ort-Bediener telefonisch sagen, was man sehen will.
Unter Control Panel > WinCC flexible Internet Settings > Remote kann man genau 2 Zugriffs-Passwörter einrichten 
und für jedes festlegen, ob der Benutzer, der sich mit diesem Passwort anmeldet, Bedienrechte hat oder nur 
gucken darf.
Wie und wo werden die Zugriffsrechte für die WinCC flexible Optionen Sm@rtAccess und Sm@rtService eingerichtet?



eYe schrieb:


> Wird immer das gleiche Bild wie auf dem MP377 angezeigt?


Ja, man sieht direkt den aktuellen Bildschirminhalt des Panels.
Es ist eine VNC-Verbindung (ähnlich wie Remote Desktop). Mausbewegungen und Tastatureingaben des Client-PC 
werden zum Panel gesendet und der Bildschirminhalt des Panels wird zum Client-PC zurückgesendet, wodurch die 
Bildschirmanzeige auf dem Client-PC relativ "zäh" aktualisiert wird. Durch "Optimierungen" bei der Übertragung 
des Bildschirminhalts kommt es relativ häufig zu Darstellungsfehlern. Man kann aber die Bildschirmdarstellung
"refreshen".



eYe schrieb:


> PS: Wieviele PCs können maximal gleichzeitig über den IE auf das Panel zugreifen?


Wenn das Fernbedienen gemeint ist: Gute Frage, das kann man anscheinend nirgends genau nachlesen. Ich glaube, 
es sind maximal 8 VNC-Verbindungen gleichzeitig möglich.
Man müßte direkt mal ausprobieren, ob das Warten auf den Bildschirmaufbau bei mehreren VNC-Verbindungen noch 
akzeptabel ist. Wie gesagt, läuft der Bildschirmaufbau schon bei nur einer VNC-Verbindung ziemlich zäh.
Bedienen kann jedenfalls immer nur ein Fernbediener, die Umschaltzeit zu einem anderen liegt standardmäßig bei 
10 Sekunden Inaktivität (einstellbar). Wenn der vor-Ort-Bediener auf den Touchscreen tippt, dann erhält dieser 
sofort die Bedienhoheit. Man kann einstellen, daß nur 1 VNC-Verbindung zugelassen wird.

Das Fernbedienen des Panels muß nicht mit dem Internet Explorer gemacht werden (wenn z.B. Java verboten ist). 
Das Panel kann auch direkt z.B. mit dem UltraVNC-Viewer fernbedient werden. Drittens kann man zum Fernsteuern das 
WinCCflex-"SmartClient"-Programm benutzen (Start > Simatic > WinCCflexible Runtime > Sm@rtViewer"), besonders zu 
empfehlen bei der Fernbedienung von Tasten-Geräten, weil der "SmartClient" dann die Panel-Tasten zum bedienen 
anzeigt.

Die ganzen Sm@rtService- und Sm@rtAccess-Sachen kann man auch ohne Lizenz auf den Panelen testen.
Man kann sie auch auf einem PC ausprobieren, alles ist zusammen mit der WinCCflex-Runtime installiert und verhält 
sich fast exakt wie auf einem Panel, nur schneller.

Harald


----------



## wsu

Als Alternative zu dem kostenpflichtigen und zusätzlich noch eingeschränkten SmartAccess / SmartService kann vielleicht dieser Link dienen,
in dem beschrieben steht, wie man eine Fernwartung von Siemens Panels mittels VNC realisieren kann, ohne auf kostenpflichtige Software von
Siemens zurückzugreifen:
http://wisol.ch/w/articles/2012-01-03-siemens-vnc-free-client.html


----------



## B3nnY

Wir hatten bei der Bestellung der Option einen Schreibfehler drin. Jetzt habe ich Sm@rtAccess for Runtime. Leider brauche ich die für Panel. Der Umtausch ist leider in großen Firma nicht ganz so einfach. Habe auch erst zu spät bemerkt das es die Falsche war. Kann ich sie trotzdem aufs Panel laden? 
Handelt sich um ein op177.


Vielen Dank schonmal, wollte nicht extra einen Threat starten.


----------

